# Merry Christmas Slot Car Tree - Contest?



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I had this idea to make a slot car Christmas card, and if I had a better camera the picture would have looked better...I even put a star (well, stars) on the top of the tree.... but there is a potential contest here:











The picture can be blown up better in the gallery:





In this picture are 63 Aurora slot cars spanning about 15 years. All have their original or original type chassis under them EXCEPT 2. 

*So, how many of each chassis type are there?*

Notes: Standard T jets are just standard T jets no matter if they have solid or open rivits, or different wheels/tires on them in any axle location. T/O's, W/O's etc aren't standard T jets.

There are no cigar box or non-motor cars, and no magna-sonic.

Turquiose may look light blue, but it is turquoise. 

If you want to guess post away, once per day! If nobody hits it on the head whoever is closest will win. I'll figure out some sort of prize for the winner. :thumbsup:

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool idea, thanks for the contest:thumbsup:

Here is my 1st guess:

1 G-Plus
6 AFX
3 Specialty chassis
15 Vibes
10 Xlerators
22 T-Jets
6 To's/Wo's

It's late and I can't see clearly cause of all the food I ate tonight at mom's!!!

6 hrs of eating:woohoo:


Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

2nd guess:


1 G-Plus
6 AFX
3 Specialty chassis
13 Vibes
12 Xlerators
20 T-Jets
8 To's/Wo's


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok. here's today's guess...

11 vibe
4 4 gear
1 slim
4 wild ones
4 tough ones
4 AFX non mag
3 AFX magnatraction
32 T jet


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

OK, as only you guys are guessing, I'll let you know what is right....

There is only 1 g plus so you can throw that big red Ferrari out. 
There is one slimline as well. 
There are 6 AFX, 5 non-mags and 1 mag as original. 

You're both a little high on the vibes.... 

BTW There is only one Xlerator body.

If I counted number of misses, low score wins, SC Joe would have 14 and Skylark Joe would have 29 (all those Xlerators).

I'll go another day or two....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Trying again!!!

1 G+
1 Slim
1 Xlerator
6 AFX
5 non mag
1 mag
10 vibes
5 TO
3 WO
30 T Jets

Did I win? Did I win? :lol:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

hey Joe, there are 63 cars in the pic and your total is 73. Take 10 off somethin' LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

SplitPoster said:


> hey Joe, there are 63 cars in the pic and your total is 73. Take 10 off somethin' LOL


Doh!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do I see a Tyco Pro in there?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Can I have the tree when the contest is over? LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooops!!! I guess I was a bit tired last night!! Funny thing is, I had 30 for the T jet # and changed it to 40 for some odd reason!! Thanks for the fun Jeff, and the chance to correct my boo boo!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

My guess

1 G-Plus
1 Slimline
1 Xlerator
5 AFX Non mag
1 magnatraction
8 Tuff Ones
3 Wild Ones
8 Vibs
32 T-Jets
3 Specialty


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hmmmm, low score wins and zero is an ace.

Is it down to 2? KCL's score is 4, and with Joe's 'revision' his score is 5. That's great!!!!! Can anybody get any closer? I'm gonna give one more day. There are two cars with the wrong chassis under them, so a wild guess (well, not a completely wild guess) could pay off.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok. Here goes... Last guess!!!!!

1 G+
1 slim
1 XLerator
5 non magnatraction
1 magnatraction
9 tough ones
2 wild ones
4 4 gear specialty
8 vibes
31 T jets


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

My guess.

1 G+
1 slim
1 XLerator
2 non magnatraction
3 magnatraction
8 tough ones
3 wild ones
3 4 gear specialty
8 vibes
32 T jets
1 Ultra 5


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Todays guess


1 G+
1 slim
1 XLerator
3 non magnatraction
3 magnatraction
8 tough ones
3 wild ones
3 4 gear specialty
8 vibes
32 T jets


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Well, the best score was 4, and the winner is KCL! 

The actual numbers are:

1 AFX MT
5 AFX
1 slimline
30 Tjet
9 vibes
8 tough ones
3 Wild ones
1 G Plus
3 Specialty Chassis (actually 1 M/T and one standard, but this one was hard enough already)
2 FLAMETHROWERS - I see that they were guessed as t jets even though they have light bulbs - but everybody missed them. EVEN JOE AKA LIGHTMIESTER!

The cars with the wrong chassis (std t jet) are the Xcellerator Camaro and the T/O dune buggy. According to the book, standard dune buggy's have red roof stripes and T/O's are blue. 

Thanks for playing!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the fun SP!! I like a challenge!! I did my homework as far as tough ones/wild ones, but completely forgot the flame throwers! As far as the 4 dragsters, I cruised through the bay trying to scope out which chassis they came with and they all looked like 4 gears to me. Maybe next time I'll do a little more homework!  Congrats kcl!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Cool I Won*

Didn't expect that. Thanks for the contest SplitPoster had alot of fun with
that and spent so quality time with my son debating (arguing ) over the
cars. Good way to end the year. I do have a question though, what is the car
with the arrow pointing at it? Cannot figure that one out.
Agian thanks for a good time.











Ps I thought Joe might beat me out but he did'nt take another try at it.
We were close.


kcl


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Not even close to beeing in the know...*

Congratulations kcl & better luck next time everyone else.

Neat contest Split...watched and learned.

Bob...still don't know Jack...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Darn it!!! I been stuck inside my freaking dump truck since sunday pm and missed the contest!!! Freaking 30 inches of snow!!!!

I wish I had a time machine.

Thanks for the fun anyways.


----------

